# Blaze Pink



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/group-calls-blaze-pink-hunting-bill-sexist

Maybe we can get Blaze Blue, Blaze Green, and Blaze Periwinkle to get passed too.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

